# 13 weeks old left outside 24\7



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

My boyfriend refuses to let the puppy inside. He is a jerk about having this puppy. He says its his dog and i should mind my own business. Hes got her tied up with a 10 foot run and a super nice dog house. I think hes setting her up to ruin her. He says shes here to guard his stuff. How can she guard anything chained up. He says im ruining her by letting her lose to hang out with me. He says she wont listen to him and whoops her. I dont hit her. I have read books and looked online and everywhere says she will turn aggressive. Will she be aggressive towards me if i continue to be nice to her? Shes full blood gsd.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> My boyfriend refuses to let the puppy inside. He is a jerk about having this puppy. He says its his dog and i should mind my own business. Hes got her tied up with a 10 foot run and a super nice dog house. I think hes setting her up to ruin her. He says shes here to guard his stuff. How can she guard anything chained up. He says im ruining her by letting her lose to hang out with me. He says she wont listen to him and whoops her. I dont hit her. I have read books and looked online and everywhere says she will turn aggressive. Will she be aggressive towards me if i continue to be nice to her? Shes full blood gsd.


To be blunt, your bf sounds like an ass. I'd pick a better significant other. And take the dog.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> To be blunt, your bf sounds like an ass. I'd pick a better significant other. And take the dog.


I'm with cloudpump. What a jerk. It's going to get cold soon if it hasn't already.

What's more is that he's really missing out on forming an incredible relationship with his dog. Unfortunately she's going to be the one who bears the consequences of that choice.

Edit: I missed the "whooping." That's terrible and unfair; the puppy doesn't know what's expected of her, and going right to hitting her isn't going to teach her anything. I don't like your boyfriend. At all.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

A 13 week old puppy shouldn't be 'whooped' - hit, kicked, beaten. This is a very young, intelligent, impressionable being. 

Every single time the puppy interacts with your boyfriend, the puppy is learning *something*. Being beaten and kept away from the household will not teach her to learn how to be a devoted companion.

No one on this forum is going to support the sort of treatment your boyfriend is dishing out.... 

Are there any relatives, roommates, or close friends of yours who might be able to help improve this situation? There are lots of experienced owners on this forum who can help give you puppy raising info and even point you toward local training resources, but the 'whooping' needs to stop now.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hate to stick my nose in on relationships BUT... I am 

You can watch how people treat animals, elderly etc and see how they are or will be at critical points. While he is a bf now, what happens if your relationship goes further - things happen - kids maybe? 

Now look at how he is treating this puppy. At best, the puppy will turn hand shy with the spanking. What happens when the puppy decides to bite instead of being hit? One way trip to the shelter? As far as this pup guarding anything; she is to young and to be effective - she will need to be trained. The only thing she is being trained at right now is to be scared of humans 

As for being aggressive towards you - most likely not. I have a dog 7 1/2 yrs old now that was rescued as a puppy from a similar situation as your pup. He is fear aggressive - dog and human aggressive. With tons and tons of training (as in years and he still has to be managed), he actually likes dog-smart people now. That is what you possibly have to look forward to.

My 2cents is you walk the other way now, offer to take the pup with you - you already see what you have to look forward to.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Run and take the dog with you


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow. He whips a puppy????

I'm concerned for the puppy. I'm also concerned for you. It's not normal for someone to abuse a dog of any age. That's a red flag, a huge red flag. I am sorry you are in this. 

As to your question, being nice to a gsd will not cause aggression. Being nice will not cause a dog to be more or less of a 'guard dog'. Police trainers are very nice to their dogs; where I live, they take them home to live with their families on their 'off' times, so maybe it would help the puppy if your boyfriend knows that?

Protection/guard dog training is a skill, unfortunately, I think maybe your boyfriend means to chain the puppy, scare the puppy, and abuse the puppy so it will learn to distrust all humans and be aggressive--this is abuse and may not even get the results your boyfriend wants. Guard dogs need to be confidant around humans, not fearful, and they need to be obedient so they can be controlled. At the very least, your boyfriend has no clue how raise and train a guard dog.

I have no opinion on outdoor only dogs. I want a dog to live with me, but I know there are people that have outdoor dogs, and those dogs also have lives worth living, but the other things you are saying are disturbing.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

@Twyla said *You can watch how people treat animals, elderly etc and see how they are or will be at critical points. While he is a bf now, what happens if your relationship goes further - things happen - kids maybe? 

^*this^


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

If you wont kidnap the pup and raise her better yourself, find the pup a better home with out him knowing. Some people should never have pets or children. I could not even read the whole post saw enough and now my heart is breaking.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Your BF needs serious psychiatric help.

For your own safety and sanity - please, please, get as far away from this sorry excuse for a man that you can.










"Animal abuse is “the tip of the iceberg”: the way animals are regarded in a family is a window into interpersonal relationships and family dynamics. Investigators who find animal cruelty, abuse or neglect are rarely surprised to see other issues lurking beneath the surface." - National Link Coalition

I know the posts you're getting probably aren't the type of advice you wanted to get... but please, please take it to heart.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you do not want to save your self save your puppy -find a home for that pup today! Make it look like he ran away or whatever you have to do. This reminds me of **** here on earth and from a scene on a dogs purpose-


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

konathegsd said:


> Run and take the dog with you


My vote as well


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

There are just shy of 88,000 members on this fine forum who will all tell you the exact same thing... they will tell you what you should be able to figure out for yourself. Come on, think about it. What form of human being hits a helpless animal? And how low on the evolution scale does one have to be at to hit a puppy? Do like all the rest of us 88,000 members would do, and run away from this upstanding citizen as fast as you can, take the puppy with you, and love it unconditionally. Enough said. Let us know how you make out. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry! OP your in just about the most helpless situation you, can be in ie, "not my dog." For what it's worth ... you are correct, that is certainly no way to raise a dog/puppy! If the puppy is "lucky" ... "when" he gets to rescue ... 6 months to a year from now, then maybe someone will be able to correct the damage that will have been done??? 

It's just not a good situation, frankly for you or the puppy.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Get out of there, take pup with you. If needed, there are some great organizations that help women, children, and pets in these situations and can help you get housing, so it is easier to just leave.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

The poor pup could "run away"


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

I have seriously thought about doing this!! This week its all i thought about. Im waiting to find out if i am getting into RN program and if I do its a 2 year program and i wont have any time for the dog because of work and school.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

I sure hope i can find someone to take her it breaks my heart he is doing this to her, straw in her houseis all the heat she will get this winter we are in illinois
She does have a nice housetho


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Even the nicest dog house could never compete with the joy they get from sharing your home with you. Find a loving person that will give her this necessity... Don't make her wait any longer :crying:. You obviously care about her well being and future... If you are not sure whether you are going to work and school or not it sounds like you also have a very uncertain future and are still struggling for your own independence. Wait until you have a stable job and income before getting another puppy.. pups are so expensive.. genetic illnesses, accidents, anything could happen and if you can't afford to pay all those vet bills...? And a good quality food?
Just to give you an idea my 8 month old puppy has already cost us over $4,000 in vet bills, special food, etc... I am just thankful we are in a position to be able to give him the care he needs and deserves.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

He was at work all day came home and did not let her off the chain he didnt even spend 5 minutes with her i played ball with her twice today about an hour each time


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

I absolutely love this puppy and i cant stand to see him treat her bad. I cant leave but i can try to find her a good home


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> He was at work all day came home and did not let her off the chain he didnt even spend 5 minutes with her i played ball with her twice today about an hour each time


So tell us... if you are intelligent enough to want to become an RN, then can you explain why you have not done anything to save this poor puppy... let alone yourself... from this really, really bad situation? To simply join a forum just to make this announcement is not doing anywhere near enough to rectify this. In fact it's not really doing anything at all. Please step up to the plate and do the right thing. I don't even know you, but I know you can do better than this. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> I absolutely love this puppy and i cant stand to see him treat her bad. I cant leave but i can try to find her a good home


So... why can't you leave? _Of course_ you can leave. Don't be like all the women who we have seen on the TV program COPS for the past three decades, who claim they _can't_ leave a potentially catastrophic situation. Don't tell us that you "love him", or you "can't manage without him", or "he pays the bills", or whatever. Just leave. Stand up for yourself. Become a strong, independent, intelligent woman. And be proud of it. And find a proper home for the dog. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

Sadie is what we named her, the kids love her dearly.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> Sadie is what we named her, the kids love her dearly.


What a beautiful puppy.

What options do you have to improve the current situation? Friends, roommates, options?

The kids who love this puppy should never, EVER have to watch your BF hit her, hurt her, or leave her confused or alone.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

camperbc said:


> Shay_7_2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely love this puppy and i cant stand to see him treat her bad. I cant leave but i can try to find her a good home
> ...


Do you see the irony in your post, you ordering OP to become a strong, independent, intelligent woman?

Strength manifests itself in many ways. Outward toughness isn't the only way to be strong. Neither is bossiness.

OP, I'm concerned for you and for the puppy. Please know that there are a lot of people here who care what happens to both of you and who will be sending you virtual support as you try to make the best decisions you can.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

camperbc said:


> So... why can't you leave? _Of course_ you can leave. Don't be like all the women who we have seen on the TV program COPS for the past three decades, who claim they _can't_ leave a potentially catastrophic situation. Don't tell us that you "love him", or you "can't manage without him", or "he pays the bills", or whatever. Just leave. Stand up for yourself. Become a strong, independent, intelligent woman. And be proud of it. And find a proper home for the dog.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


While I can appreciate your sentiment here, and believe your heart is in the right place... This post is incredibly offensive and dismissive of DV victims. Many who already ARE strong, independent and intelligent women. 

There are MANY reasons a woman can't just up and leave. Sometimes getting out of a DV or otherwise unhealthy situation can take a lot of planning and resources. ESPECIALLY if there are children involved. If a woman "just leaves" what is she supposed to do? Leave her children with the man she is getting away from? Or take them with her and risk going to jail and losing custodial rights for her crime of KIDNAPPING?

Things are not always black and white. Please don't insinuate that women who currently are not able to leave their situations are stupid or weak. 

Sorry for the threadjack


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> While I can appreciate your sentiment here, and believe your heart is in the right place... This post is incredibly offensive and dismissive of DV victims. Many who already ARE strong, independent and intelligent women.
> 
> There are MANY reasons a woman can't just up and leave. Sometimes getting out of a DV or otherwise unhealthy situation can take a lot of planning and resources. ESPECIALLY if there are children involved. If a woman "just leaves" what is she supposed to do? Leave her children with the man she is getting away from? Or take them with her and risk going to jail and losing custodial rights for her crime of KIDNAPPING?
> 
> ...


I don't see tthe need to apologize here??? This was well said and I'll add a healthy relationship requires, mutual respect! 

When I had my uh ... "issues" with "Rocky and his behavior towards Gunther." And with Gunther's passing, no way to fix it ... ever! I was hot and Marilyn ...laid down the law! Figure it out without abusing him ... or Rocky has to go! Ticked me off but, sigh she was right, and it worked out well in the long run. 

The OP is letting her partner know of her concerns ... "this situation with the puppy, is not right???" And it appears that there is not even the slightest notice of attention to her concerns??? That just does not sound like a sustainable, situation in the long run, to me but I'm not Dr. Phil, nor a female.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> Do you see the irony in your post, you ordering OP to become a strong, independent, intelligent woman?
> 
> Strength manifests itself in many ways. Outward toughness isn't the only way to be strong. Neither is bossiness.
> 
> OP, I'm concerned for you and for the puppy. Please know that there are a lot of people here who care what happens to both of you and who will be sending you virtual support as you try to make the best decisions you can.





voodoolamb said:


> While I can appreciate your sentiment here, and believe your heart is in the right place... This post is incredibly offensive and dismissive of DV victims. Many who already ARE strong, independent and intelligent women.
> 
> There are MANY reasons a woman can't just up and leave. Sometimes getting out of a DV or otherwise unhealthy situation can take a lot of planning and resources. ESPECIALLY if there are children involved. If a woman "just leaves" what is she supposed to do? Leave her children with the man she is getting away from? Or take them with her and risk going to jail and losing custodial rights for her crime of KIDNAPPING?
> 
> ...


Admittedly, in hindsight, I came on too strong, but as you say, my heart was indeed in the right place. And when I posted, I never even thought of children being in this picture. (She disclosed this after I had posted) Again, to the OP, I am truly sorry; I only want what is best for you, your children of course, and the little puppy, as do the rest of us. I wish you all the best. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## MrSmith (Aug 21, 2017)

Where in IL are you located? There are plenty of GSD rescues that will gladly take this pup out of this situation and rehome them after proper screening. Here is the list of rescues in Illinois:
*
Central Illinois German Shepherd Dog Rescue*
Email: [email protected]

*Chicagoland German Shepherd Rescue*
Email: [email protected]

*German Shepherd Rescue*
Email: [email protected]

*German Shepherd Rescue of Northern Illinois*
Email: [email protected]

*Mississippi Valley German Shepherd Dog Rescue*
Email: [email protected]

*Shannon's Companions Collies, German Shepherds and Horses*
Email: [email protected]

If you cannot care for this puppy I implore you to do what is right for the dog. Please report the behavior, tell them you wish to remain anonymous. Let the authorities handle it. 

I also agree with everyone else on here about the nature of your boyfriends actions, and hope you head their warnings. I hope you stay safe, this is a slippery slope you're joining him on. There are people out there that will give this pup the home she deserves.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you very much! I know in my heart it does not feel right what he is doing to the puppy, ive lost sleep thinking about the sweet pup outside all alone. Ive told him numerous times she wants to be with us at least move her dog house closer to our house he wont. I have videos of him upset because me and the dog were hanging out in the garage and she was calm and happy as could be!! Trust me i am working on a plan that she accidentally "runs away " he works m-f 8-5 so theres plenty oftime shes outside all alone unsupervised.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

The pic is of the dog house way out back the house is 50 ft or so away you cant even see the dog house from by back porch.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

She is tethered and 13 weeks old. She is at risk of being dinner for a coyote. Also any at large dog that could be aggressive. Rabid racoons will attack.


She cannot defend herself or run away. Imagine how horrible it would be to be so scared and trapped as wildlife is ripping the flesh from your body...try that line out on him.


Show him pics on facebook. Show him pics of what happens to dogs who are stolen from yards, strung up by their hind legs and hung for dog fight training.


Your BF is an ass.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a story that comes to mind about unscrupulous people, or should I say sick sadistic...


Nationwide Outrage Grows Over Gruesome Abuse Of "Puppy Doe" | Care2 Causes



Puppy Doe had been tortured. She had been “drawn,” which is a medieval-style torture that stretches the limbs until the joints pull apart. Her wrist, ankle and elbow bones were separated from their joints, and a leg bone was almost broken in half.
“It’s a very intimate form of violence,” said Dr. Martha Smith-Blackmore, who says Puppy Doe was drawn “over and over and over.”


That’s not all Puppy Doe endured, though. Not by a longshot. In additional to extreme malnourishment, Puppy Doe’s tongue had been crudely sliced in order to create a snake-like split, she’d been stabbed in the right eye, burned on the nose and beaten. She had broken ribs, broken vertebrae and crushed cheekbones


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Do not show him anything and do not talk about the puppy coming inside anymore. You will not change his mind. He will suspect you when the puppy is missing-almost act like you agreee with him. Call those rescue groups that were listed on here so many on Facebook, veterinarians office Breeders where you bought this pup tell them this is an emergency. Get rid of any paper trail to these numbers. Remove that puppy as soon as you can like today. Make it look like he ran away. You need to be beyond devastated emotionally traumatized - just think of the life this pup was to have and angry with him as so he will not get another pup. Then show him what you think could of happened to the puppy with people stealing dogs and torturing them and all the photos. This puppy will be forever greatful you save him of such a terrible life that is love. You are next you need to find a place to live when he is not home.


----------



## MrSmith (Aug 21, 2017)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> I have seriously thought about doing this!! This week its all i thought about. Im waiting to find out if i am getting into RN program and if I do its a 2 year program and i wont have any time for the dog because of work and school.


Here are your state laws regarding the ability to tether a an animal in Illinois: Illinois General Assembly - Full Text of HB0083

1 AN ACT concerning animals. 

2 Be it enacted by the People of the State of Illinois,
3 represented in the General Assembly: 

4 Section 5. The Humane Care for Animals Act is amended by
5 changing Section 3 as follows:

6 (510 ILCS 70/3) (from Ch. 8, par. 703)
7 Sec. 3. Owner's duties.
8 _* (a)* Each owner shall provide for each of his or her
9 animals:
10 (1) a (a) sufficient quantity of good quality,
11 wholesome food and water;
12 (2) (b) adequate shelter and protection from the
13 weather;
14 (3) (c) veterinary care when needed to prevent
15 suffering; and
16 * (4) (d) humane care and treatment.*_


A person convicted of violating subsection (a) of this
1 Section is guilty of a Class B misdemeanor. A second or
2 subsequent violation of subsection (a) of this Section is a
3 Class 4 felony with every day that a violation continues
4 constituting a separate offense.* In addition to any other
5 penalty provided by law, upon conviction for violating
6 subsection (a) of this Section, the court may order the
7 convicted person to undergo a psychological or psychiatric
8 evaluation and to undergo any treatment at the convicted
9 person's expense that the court determines to be appropriate
10 after due consideration of the evaluation*. If the convicted
11 person is a juvenile or a companion animal hoarder, the court
12 must order the convicted person to undergo a psychological or
13 psychiatric evaluation and to undergo treatment that the court
14 determines to be appropriate after due consideration of the
15 evaluation.

In my opinion you need to document the abuses of the animal and report him to the authorities. I understand this may not be realistic given your current living arrangement, but this is obviously a serious situation. If you are lucky enough to find this dog a new home, who isnt to say another will take its place. Animal neglect, like others have mentioned can be hiding deeply hidden psychological conflicts within a person that need to be addressed. Most states, like Illinois, give the power to the courts to enforce assessing these abusers because of the threat to the community they can cause left unchecked. 

Please, get the dog help, get yourself help, do it safely. Get into nursing school and leave this person behind.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Where at in Illinois?


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

Decatur


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

By allowing abuse to happen, you are just as guilty. Fix the problem.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

This is my plan to finish school, and leave but first i HAVE to help this pup because i love her that much to let her go to another home.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Shay- be careful this is a public forum and you've posted photos of your backyard and where you live. I am worried for you safety, if your boyfriend sees this.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

He won't


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

Obviously my ignorance is showing by posting where i might live, possible that i live in another town a small town close to decatur one can only speculate an exact location


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where did the puppy come from? Good breeders have a sale contract that gives them the right to take the puppy back if they find that the puppy is being abused, or its basic needs are not being met. 

Also I want to second everything that everybody said, good-luck! 

(Also, start working on a plan on getting yourself out of this situation, you'll be glad!).


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> This is my plan to finish school, and leave but first i HAVE to help this pup because i love her that much to let her go to another home.


Understood.

However, how close are you to your parents? Can you go stay with them...with the puppy?

School can always wait, you know that, right? Nursing school isn't going anywhere. You, on the other hand, should be.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

I?ll take a different approach to this thread. There are always multiple sides to a story and everyone has there reason for doing things. Although I don?t condone abuse, people do discipline their animals, as well as, their children in different ways. Some do time out (I?m a big fan of this one), other spank with belts (my parents) and my grandma told me stories about her and her siblings getting spanked with switches. Also, I would sit down with your partner and figure out what is going on. Communication is very important. Help him to see the flaws in some of his logic. I?m sure he wants the best for the puppy ( he bought a nice dog house), but he needs to know that you do as well. If he truly cares for you, then he will respect that and you two can come to a compromise. My parents never let me have my dog inside when I was little. They had their reasons. Anyways, I think it?s good to look at things from multiple perspectives and always try to give folks the benefit of the doubt. However, I will say, and I dont recall reading this from you, but if you are being abused then that changes everything I.e leave immediately!


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

Also, I would stop encouraging her to take the dog and give it away. Although this may be the noble thing to do, it is against the law (stealing) and legal ramifications could follow. Contact the local authorities. You wouldn?t want to chance your future in healthcare because your significant other calls the authorities on you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> My boyfriend refuses to let the puppy inside. He is a jerk about having this puppy. He says its his dog and i should mind my own business. Hes got her tied up with a 10 foot run and a super nice dog house. I think hes setting her up to ruin her. He says shes here to guard his stuff. How can she guard anything chained up. He says im ruining her by letting her lose to hang out with me. He says she wont listen to him and whoops her. I dont hit her. I have read books and looked online and everywhere says she will turn aggressive. Will she be aggressive towards me if i continue to be nice to her? Shes full blood gsd.




I am just absolutely SICK to my stomach reading this......I feel so bad for this puppy....I am enraged for this puppy! I am devastated for this puppy......did he get it from a good breeder? can you reach out to the breeder and get the pup back to them for rehoming??? This poor poor poor puppy....beating any dog is reprehensible....beating a baby is disgusting and sickening.....and I agree that this kind of dominance and cruelty can and will probably carry over to your relationship....


Please get out of there and take the pup with you


Lee


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Wow, I am sorry for you and the puppy, and also your boyfriend. This is wrong on so many levels. Treating a helpless puppy like this shows that he has no empathy or sympathy for others, I've seen a lot of younger guys act like this, some grow out of it, other are just sociopaths that do not have any conscience. Either way you are in for one heck of a time with this guy. If your boyfriend has any bit of a conscience, one day he will look back and feel horrible for the way he mistreated this puppy. Personally, I would take the puppy and run, you both would be better off. 
To answer your question though I do not think that this dog would get violent with you if you yourself do not mistreat her


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not a young man anymore, but I can tell you that as a young man I did many many things that I would not think of doing today. That being said, being mean or cruel to animals was NEVER one of them. In my opinion and experience, those who can treat animals like this WILL also treat children and women and even the elderly like this if/when it's convenient. Young lady PLEASE don't stay in this situation long! And for what it's worth, I don't believe you'll ever fool him, given your past arguments about the puppy, that he ran off. So when the puppy goes you go too, please! All the best...


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

This whole situation really upsets me. It's not my place to tell a total stranger on the internet what I think they should or shouldn't do. I can only offer some friendly suggestions.

You stated that your BF gets angry with you for spending time with the pup. You stated he wants the dog to be a guard dog for the property. Well maybe you could get him to go along with you spending time and caring for the pup (until you can find it a new home) by reminding him guard dogs aren't born that way...they are trained to be that way and you would love to take on the early training. A guard dog still has to follow direction through trained commands. Maybe if he thinks you are training the pup while he is at work he will ease up on you over the care you are giving the pup. In all reality the pup does need basic training and socialization. And while you are being kind and gentle teaching pup basic skills (sit, stay, down etc.) it will offset some the negative the BF is causing through neglect and abusive acts. IE: a leash walk around the yard to teach leash manners, get exercise and positive interaction becomes learning the property perimeter as explanation to BF. Plus not having the BF getting angry with you about it isn't a bad thing either. Just a temporary band aid but worth a shot. Finding ways to spin the good, positive so the BF thinks it's for his benefit not the dogs might work better than trying to convince him he's wrong and your right. 

I truly hope you are able to find a good resolution.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chst4698 said:


> Also, I would stop encouraging her to take the dog and give it away. Although this may be the noble thing to do, it is against the law (stealing) and legal ramifications could follow. Contact the local authorities. You wouldn't want to chance your future in healthcare because your significant other calls the authorities on you.


LOL ... I was wondering when the voice of reason would show up??? 

Usually someone shows up and says "Watch what you say on an open forum, it can be used against you" or words to that effect. Thanks for filling the gap.


----------



## Chst4698 (Sep 10, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Chst4698 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I would stop encouraging her to take the dog and give it away. Although this may be the noble thing to do, it is against the law (stealing) and legal ramifications could follow. Contact the local authorities. You wouldn't want to chance your future in healthcare because your significant other calls the authorities on you.
> ...


Lol, I?m not sure if that was sarcasm (if it was, oops!), but no problem! If this lady can sneak a phone video of her SO abusing the dog, then having the dog taken from his custody and potential charges brought on him by the State, will reciftfy that issue quickly! Anyways, I feel I have dug my nose deep enough into someone?s personal life, but good luck to you and the little ones!


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

You can tell everything about a person by the way they treat an animal. If someone hit my Samuel.....they better run and not from Samuel, from me. I tell Sam all the time he is cruising for a bruising lol but I have never hit him. He gets "time out". What's happening to the pup is horrible. But I really hope you evaluate your situation. I don't know how old you are or your situation but I would get out now! If someone will abuse an animal they will abuse a human. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

I think your bf's idea of raising dogs is very medieval. Maybe try asking the vet to educate him on dog training methods nowadays while you guys are at your next puppy shots appointment?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> You stated that your BF gets angry with you for spending time with the pup. You stated he wants the dog to be a guard dog for the property. Well maybe you could get him to go along with you spending time and caring for the pup (until you can find it a new home) by reminding him guard dogs aren't born that way...they are trained to be that way and you would love to take on the early training...
> 
> I truly hope you are able to find a good resolution.


Springbrz, there are people in this world who just DON'T get this! They think a guard dog comes along naturally, and the less contact it has with humans, the more vicious it will be!

I adopted a dog from someone like that. He felt it wasn't a good enough guard dog, because it wouldn't bark at everyone. It didn't bark at people it knew, for instance. My step-father would look after the dog when the owner was away, so the dog knew him really well, so wouldn't bark at him. One day, my step-dad was attending a barbecue at the owner's place, and the owner noticed the dog wasn't tied up to his dog house. 

"Where's Ranger?" he asked. My step-dad replied that he was lying at his feet, enjoying some attention (for a change!). 

The owner grumbled, "Hey, I'm not raising French poodles here!"

The dog spent most of his first 3 years chained to his dog house pretty much 24/7. He was never walked on a leash, and had to stay outside in -20 C. temperatures. 

When the owner told his neighbours he was going to shoot the dog if no one wanted it, my mom told me about the situation, and I stepped in and adopted him.

He became my hearing ear service dog, and was one of the best dogs I've ever owned.

My heart breaks for you, and I wish there were some easy answers to this situation. Your BF sounds like the sort of controlling jerk who would take it out on you if the dog suddenly disappeared, so be careful what you do and say. :frown2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

DaBai said:


> I think your bf's idea of raising dogs is very medieval. Maybe try asking the vet to educate him on dog training methods nowadays while you guys are at your next puppy shots appointment?


Puppy shots? You think the owner is going to bother with that?? :surprise:
Like you said, 'medieval'...

He might get a rabies shot, because it's the law in most places, but I'd doubt even that


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Puppy shots? You think the owner is going to bother with that?? :surprise:
> Like you said, 'medieval'...
> 
> He might get a rabies shot, because it's the law in most places, but I'd doubt even that



^^^
This. Now some states require by 16 weeks old. (and some vets just cuz, roll eyes). Vaccine experts suggest to put off until 24 weeks if can by law (but who is reporting to the vaccine police, the vet?), anyhow..


This is a 13 WEEK old pup, tethered in a backyard to a shell of a doghouse and is susceptible to being attacked by wildlife that could have rabies AND you might never know if just a scratch....THEN, you, your kids and (hopefully) the BF are at risk...


Can any of this get through to him??????????????


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chst4698 said:


> Lol, I?m not sure if that was sarcasm (if it was, oops!), but no problem! If this lady can sneak a phone video of her SO abusing the dog, then having the dog taken from his custody and potential charges brought on him by the State, will rectify that issue quickly! Anyways, I feel I have dug my nose deep enough into someone?s personal life, but good luck to you and the little ones!


It's just words to the wise. I agree with the take the dog/puppy and run crowd. If someone mistreats a puppy and I do count benign negligent as mistreatment??? That says a lot about who a person is ... in my opinion.

But the point I made ... poorly apparently?? Was that any statement the OP makes here, that expresses intent to, abscond with someones" property," can be used against them in a court of law.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

You are correct, I administered her first and second vaccinations. He absolutely will not take her to a vet.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

Today, i thought that he had left to go to work, i went outside to get Sadie and give her a bath because when i was petting her and playing with her Monday my hands were turning black. So in the tub she went and he walked in the front door he started yelling at me made me cry said" the dirt and oil helps keep her warm, now shes going to get sick because its cold out" i said " i will blow dry her and make sure shes good and dry". He goes on and on about me not listening to him its his dog hes not raising a sissy dog, my dog is CJ (shes 4 lbs.) Take care of her. CJ is in the house not chained up and sleeps in my bed, the pup is still a pup and needs cared for. Im at my witts end with him owning this dog, hes going to do the SAME thing to Sadie that you mentioned.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

I think your bf might benefit from (being forced to) seeing a therapist (by a judge). Take care and good luck.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Take the dog and leave don't think about it just leave


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

It has become all-too-painfully obvious after 70+ comments... everyone pleading with the OP to get out of this very bad situation at her first opportunity... that she has absolutely no intention of doing so. Is there really any point in even keeping this thread going? Weeks ago I gave it all that I had. Tried my darnedest to get her to see the light, and I was only scolded/reprimanded for my efforts. And since then, many others have tried as well, all to no avail. I made the mistake of returning to this thread today, but it is just too heartwrenching to read any longer. I will not be following or commenting on this disturbing thread again; our advice is clearly not wanted. We can only hope that this young lady with come to her senses before it is too late. Enough said. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

He actually does have a point about washing an outdoor only dog. Removing all that undercoat and oils might make the pup more susceptible to cold. But that's not really the issue here.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So very very very very sad and angry that this is still going on....wish the breeder of the pup would get involved and take it back....the OP needs therapy as much as the boyfriend for going through this


Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I?m just going to say no living creature will benefit from being the victim of selfishness. You are going down a deep and dark and dangerous path I can only hope you see that soon. As corny as this sounds - watch the movie -a dogs purpose -by yourself. maybe words do not sink in but watching with your eyes -one of the stories is a similar story of your own.


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

camperbc said:


> It has become all-too-painfully obvious after 70+ comments... everyone pleading with the OP to get out of this very bad situation at her first opportunity... that she has absolutely no intention of doing so. Is there really any point in even keeping this thread going? Weeks ago I gave it all that I had. Tried my darnedest to get her to see the light, and I was only scolded/reprimanded for my efforts. And since then, many others have tried as well, all to no avail. I made the mistake of returning to this thread today, but it is just too heartwrenching to read any longer. I will not be following or commenting on this disturbing thread again; our advice is clearly not wanted. We can only hope that this young lady with come to her senses before it is too late. Enough said.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


 @glen,
This is one of those. 
I agree, people will give their best advice and OP keeps going on and on without taking any of what is said in consideration. It's discouraging.
Sometimes I think they create an account and start a thread and it's like a competition to see how many replies they can get and how long they can keep it going.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Evohog said:


> @glen,
> This is one of those.
> I agree, people will give their best advice and OP keeps going on and on without taking any of what is said in consideration. It's discouraging.
> Sometimes I think they create an account and start a thread and it's like a competition to see how many replies they can get and how long they can keep it going.


I agree! I have read 3 threads lately where the absurdness and frankly, stupidity of the OP can only be fake. And I say that because the people on this forum are so passionate about their GSD's, albeit a bit blunt :grin2:. But when advice is given, then not even remotely heeded, I can't help but think these people are just trying to rile up the forum members. But, then there's the whole benefit of the doubt thing, so I usually stay out of it bc who knows what the truth is and I don't want to come across as nasty if the person is legit.:|


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

az_girl said:


> Evohog said:
> 
> 
> > @glen,
> ...


Yes I have thought the same is the a false thread or is a cry for help. I do not which is sadder those who mock people who do not believe in or afraid of self empowerment even in gradual steps- (which the first step has been discussed by many on this thread- )just for ratings. Or a cry for help -I can only want the op to rise amongst the ashes.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> You are correct, I administered her first and second vaccinations. He absolutely will not take her to a vet.


Illinois law requires a rabies vaccine by four months of age. This can only be done by a veterinarian. If the puppy was 13 weeks old earlier this month, this deadline is approaching.

Regardless of what your boyfriend's opinions are, this is *the law*.

https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Documents/Rabies state law chart.pdf


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> By allowing abuse to happen, you are just as guilty. Fix the problem.


So not true. You have no idea.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> Today, i thought that he had left to go to work, i went outside to get Sadie and give her a bath because when i was petting her and playing with her Monday my hands were turning black. So in the tub she went and he walked in the front door he started yelling at me made me cry said" the dirt and oil helps keep her warm, now shes going to get sick because its cold out" i said " i will blow dry her and make sure shes good and dry". He goes on and on about me not listening to him its his dog hes not raising a sissy dog, my dog is CJ (shes 4 lbs.) Take care of her. CJ is in the house not chained up and sleeps in my bed, the pup is still a pup and needs cared for. Im at my witts end with him owning this dog, hes going to do the SAME thing to Sadie that you mentioned.


So I am reading this and thinking I really hope this whole thread is a joke.

Because all that keeps flashing through my mind is a memory of standing in the snow in my sock feet, wearing a tee shirt and jeans, with my bra wrapped around Sabi's because of all things I was worried about a leash law. Bleeding and crying in the dark and praying that 911 would be able to trace the call and someone would show up before he found us.
This is serious if it isn't a joke and OP you need to get out. Take the dog and the kids and leave.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

"Take the dog and leave..."

That sounds so easy on paper, or on a computer screen. In the real world, very few women's shelters will take pets. Especially a dog that has been an outdoor dog, and is not housebroken.

And if this jerk follows the pattern of most abusive, controlling men, she has her own safety and the children's safety to worry about as well.

Believe me there are no easy answers here! 

If she does decide to leave, the pup would probably wind up at the Humane Society. That might be the best answer, as it is still young enough that there will be many people wanting to adopt it.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> So not true. You have no idea.


I don't?


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

From experience, all the best advice in the world will not make someone leave an abusive relationship until they are ready to do so, however hard that is for everyone else around them to understand.

To the OP, you have had lots of good advice regards your puppy and please keep asking, it is up to you to decide what to do with that advice.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Misha111 said:


> From experience, all the best advice in the world will not make someone leave an abusive relationship *until they are ready to do so,* however hard that is for everyone else around them to understand.
> 
> To the OP, you have had lots of good advice regards your puppy and please keep asking, it is up to you to decide what to do with that advice.



Or able ($). This could be in works, but has been advised NOT to talk about things that could be used against. Plans to leave can be happened upon too.


I hope the OP is not had physical abuse yet at this point. Emotional. Sounds like. However they know this person (loose term) best


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Most likely, it makes life simple, if one assumes that posters that say things that are unpleasant are "making it up??" I suppose that does happen?? But speaking for myself ... I chose to take people at there word?? That approach does not me better than anyone else but it does make me, me. 

This situation just sucks all the way around but if bouncing around ideas from anonymous sources, helps the OP to find some resolution for there current situation, then it's all good.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I don't?


I'm a bit surprised by this response, given that we have such limited information regarding the actual situation. I do know there are reams and reams and reams of legal precedent that excuse people who might otherwise be charged with an offense while they're a victim of domestic violence - be it physical, mental, or economic. So, please, elaborate. What is it that makes you believe that the OP might actually be held responsible?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I really think it's a bad idea to begin speculating on the OP's personal life on a public forum.It's way too sensitive of a subject to discuss here.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

tim_s_adams said:


> I'm a bit surprised by this response, given that we have such limited information regarding the actual situation. I do know there are reams and reams and reams of legal precedent that excuse people who might otherwise be charged with an offense while they're a victim of domestic violence - be it physical, mental, or economic. So, please, elaborate. What is it that makes you believe that the OP might actually be held responsible?


Exactly. Limited information so we are talking about animal abuse. No conformation of abuse. Just a not so wonderful relationship and a lot of speculation. 
To allow an animal to be abused is just as bad. 

But then again, it's pompous to sit behind a keyboard and assume that someone knows nothing about abuse in a relationship. From either the man or woman.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

I called the county animal control on him and they will be out to the house monday to look at the property and g8ve him info about rabies vaccination


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Shay_7_2011 said:


> I called the county animal control on him and they will be out to the house monday to look at the property and g8ve him info about rabies vaccination


Unfortunately if your county is anything like mine, I doubt anything will be done. Where I live as long as the dog has a dog house, food and water, and is properly tethered their is nothing they can do. The abuse is just hearsay they would either have to witness it or the dog would have to have physical evidence. For rabies it would be up to the health department to pursue charges if the pup is not vaccinated for rabies at the proper age.


----------



## Shay_7_2011 (Oct 11, 2017)

And yes i am actively thinking about all advice given and i am doing what i can to help the dog find a better home someone i know who lives in the country has 10 acres is thinking about helping take care of her but they are unsure if they want to intervene yet.


----------

